# New member from NY



## X Live2Ride X (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey guys I'm new to this forum but not new to the sport. I've been riding for about 10 years but I took the last two years off and I'm getting back into it this winter.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

welcome to the boards. Where in NY are you located and where do you usually ride?


----------



## X Live2Ride X (Nov 15, 2010)

Staten Island... I usually ride in the Poconos and upstate NY


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

welcome fellow New Yorker... where inNy are you from.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

welcome to the boards!
lmao, mpd. :laugh:


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Cool. I'm in staten island also. I usually am at mtn creek. I get a season pass their and head to vt often. With creeks pass you get some good discounts up there


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't forget about Vermont, some of the best shredding in the east, by far!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

word up bro


----------



## ski_trip (Jul 22, 2010)

welcome X Live2Ride X


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

xakapi92 said:


> Hey there!
> I am new to New York City. Can I post a question about paraphrasing software?


Doesn't seem like the best choice of forum for software questions. Perhaps a nice I.T. forum?


----------

